# Sizzle steak recipes



## karenh (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi. I purchased some sizzle steaks ( really thin steak ) from Woolworths. I'm just wondering whether these would be suitable to cook in a casserole dish with some vegetables and gravy. A yummy recipe would be great too. Thanks


----------



## pork receipe (Jun 14, 2008)

If you like something peppery, then this might be a good recipes for you here:

*Saucy Sizzle Pepper Steak Recipe

*Ingredients 
1 green bell pepper, cut into thin strips
1 red bell pepper, cut into thin strips
1 yellow bell pepper, cut into thin strips
1 medium onion, cut into strips
1 cup green onions
1 lb. well-trimmed boneless beef sirloin steak, cut into strips
2 cloves garlic, minced
black pepper to taste
3 Tbsp. soy sauce (can use lite soy sauce)
1/2 cup KRAFT Original Barbecue Sauce or your favorite barbeque sauce
2 cups hot cooked rice

Directions 
HEAT large nonstick skillet sprayed with cooking spray on medium-high heat. Add bell peppers and onions; cook and stir 6 to 8 min. or until vegetables are crisp-tender. Transfer to large bowl; keep warm.
ADD meat, garlic and black pepper to same skillet; cook and stir 3 min. Add soy sauce; cook 1 min. or until meat is cooked through. Add barbecue sauce; cook until heated through.
SPOON meat mixture into bowl with vegetables; toss gently. Serve over rice

Hope you will enjoy the recipes :chef:


----------



## sweet_intense (Jun 18, 2008)

wow, great recipe, i hope it will be delicious!


----------

